

Ask HN: Has anyone read "The Hacker's Guide to Passive Income" by Myles Recny? - daneel

You can find the book here: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;leanpub.com&#x2F;passiveincome<p>Just wondering if anyone has read it and found it to be valuable. I tried searching for reviews online but couldn&#x27;t find any. The book is still a WIP according to Myles so I guess that would be why. Figured this was the most likely place to find anyone who has read it.<p>Of course I could buy the book and see for myself, but I&#x27;m weary of paying $30 for something that isn&#x27;t complete yet. I suppose others might be feeling the same way too. Oh well.<p>The downloadable sample of the book is like 5 pages too so that doesn&#x27;t give me much to go on.<p>Thoughts on the book?
======
daneel
My mistake. It's $13 - $16 suggested price. Missed that somehow. In any case,
anyone read it?

